# Employment visa validity



## lekshmiarun2412 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi One company in sharjah applied for employmnet visa for my husband.But he is not coming on that visa.As per emmigration the visa is valid only uptill 60 days. so after 60 days from the date of issuing that visa, can we apply for a new visa (visit). will taht existing visa will be automatically cancelled after 60 days.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Not sure - you may have problems applying for a new visa, as the entry permit for employment represents an approved application (subject to medical).


----------

